# Comcast vs. Direct TV vs. DishNetwork



## atomicmoose (Dec 1, 2008)

I currently have Comcrap and have grown increasingly unhappy with the PQ that they deliver and the channel selection in my market. Unfortunately, Fios TV and U-verse is not available in my market, so I am limited to DirectTV or DishNetwork as alternatives.

One caveat here is that I also have Comcast for my internet and currently get a multi-package discount for subscribing to both services. Not sure there is anything I can do about this as I am pretty sure that Comcast and Verizon DSL are the only games in town ATM.

Thoughts on my options? Anyone with DTV or Dish want to weigh in on your experience with each vendor and what your package costs? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

both are better than Cable, E* is the cheaper of the two. D* is better quality picture (bias opinion, have worked for both and like d* more)


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

My two cents between the two would be biased, but both are definitely better than Comcast. (I've had all 3 at various times.)


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Picture quality is the same with both sat providers, E* is usally cheaper until you hook up more than 4 TV's, E* has more international channels and HD movie channels, D* has more options for sports, E* DVR's are more reliable and more functional, Either is better than cable


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

atomicmoose said:


> Not sure there is anything I can do about this as I am pretty sure that Comcast and Verizon DSL are the only games in town ATM.


You may want to check out Verizon DSL to see if they bundle either satellite provider in those non-Fios areas that they currently have...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jclewter79 said:


> E* DVR's are more reliable and more functional,


A more accurate statement is that they can do different things. Here's a thread, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95242&highlight=622 that goes over some of the differences between the two companies HD DVR's.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Verizon will bundle D* for Residential customers and you get an additional discount...

J


----------



## atomicmoose (Dec 1, 2008)

Ray_Clum said:


> You may want to check out Verizon DSL to see if they bundle either satellite provider in those non-Fios areas that they currently have...


Oddly enough, i just got something in the mail for Verizon DSL, phone and DTV.



Justin23 said:


> Verizon will bundle D* for Residential customers and you get an additional discount...
> 
> J


Yeah, see above. I am going to look into it.


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Moose, where in Jersey are you?

I'm in Glassboro (South of Philly) and tried Verizon DSL 3 years ago when I first moved here... I cancelled within the first 30 days as it was constantly dropping the connection (real bad since i'm using Vonage for phone) and topped out at 768k down.

I've been using Comcast cable modem ever since, and have gotten screaming speed with them. We have interenet plus the most basic package of cable as it is cheaper than just internet by itself (~$65/mo).

Our TV watching is done with Directv. Much better channel selection and my whole family (kids included) have been spoiled by 4 mrv-enabled directivos. (one day, I'm gonna have to upgrade to HD)


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Basically I would suggest taking a look at the thread RAD pointed to and check out the content both others. Content is King in my opinion and should be where your evaluation starts. If both meet your needs then start looking at the feature on the current receivers and go with the one you feels meets the most of your must haves.

One big plus for E* is recording 3 Local shows at once is big plus (Requires OTA). Also the Side by Side PIP and DLB are big pluses. 

don't have any long time experience with D* or Cable.


----------



## atomicmoose (Dec 1, 2008)

Bardman said:


> Moose, where in Jersey are you?


I'm in Lindenwold.



Bardman said:


> I'm in Glassboro (South of Philly) and tried Verizon DSL 3 years ago when I first moved here... I cancelled within the first 30 days as it was constantly dropping the connection (real bad since i'm using Vonage for phone) and topped out at 768k down.


Trust me, I don't want DSL... I have heard the horror stories and the throughput is crappy.



Bardman said:


> I've been using Comcast cable modem ever since, and have gotten screaming speed with them. We have interenet plus the most basic package of cable as it is cheaper than just internet by itself (~$65/mo).


Interesting.... I'll keep that in mind for sure. Thanks!



Ron Barry said:


> Basically I would suggest taking a look at the thread RAD pointed to and check out the content both others. Content is King in my opinion and should be where your evaluation starts. If both meet your needs then start looking at the feature on the current receivers and go with the one you feels meets the most of your must haves.
> 
> One big plus for E* is recording 3 Local shows at once is big plus (Requires OTA). Also the Side by Side PIP and DLB are big pluses.
> 
> don't have any long time experience with D* or Cable.


Content-wise, it seems that DTV has what I am after... just trying to make the best choice possible. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## rustynails (Apr 24, 2008)

I have had both E and D. I loved E's HDDVR the best but D has the better programming and HD picture. If I could magically switch back to E, I would do it in a heartbeat because I really do not like the HR21 that D has at the current time. Next year TIVO will come out with a new HDDVR and hopefully it will have the same functions as the VIP 722 at E.


----------



## atomicmoose (Dec 1, 2008)

E? What does that refer to?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E = E* = EchoStar ... former corporate name for DISH Network
D = D* = DirecTV ... the other company

"DISH" and "DirecTV" are becoming more commonly used now than "E*" and "D*" because of confusion and the fact that EchoStar split and changed names last January 1st (DISH Network is the satellite service and satellites/licenses at 110°/119°/129°/148°, EchoStar is the receiver/equipment company and satellites/licenses at 61.5°/72.7°/77°). Too many people use D for DISH and it has to be sorted out, taking threads off topic.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

atomicmoose said:


> E? What does that refer to?


E is for echostar the former parent of dish network rebranded dish network corp. to cut down on confusion to customers e before dish network came about in 1996 in the days of the 2 package scheme before americas top 40 Echostar is the pioneer of the motorized dish with wild channel feeds as I was saying top 40 was the main package for basic was the AT 40 then you had the top 60 which included 7 superstations and they werent alacarted like now and 13 dmas were offered and direct tv had just distant ny and hollywood california locals

and 4 pay starz no encores hbo as one package max sho/tmc as 1 but

overall i think u all would have paid not counting sales or gross receipts taxes depending on your state of residency about 55 a month roughly

heres a new short cut abrieviating idea 
dn for dish
direct tv = leaving the d* there
for those who


----------



## atomicmoose (Dec 1, 2008)

James Long said:


> E = E* = EchoStar ... former corporate name for DISH Network
> D = D* = DirecTV ... the other company
> 
> "DISH" and "DirecTV" are becoming more commonly used now than "E*" and "D*" because of confusion and the fact that EchoStar split and changed names last January 1st (DISH Network is the satellite service and satellites/licenses at 110°/119°/129°/148°, EchoStar is the receiver/equipment company and satellites/licenses at 61.5°/72.7°/77°). Too many people use D for DISH and it has to be sorted out, taking threads off topic.


Thanks for the clarification, guys.


----------



## joenhre (Nov 8, 2008)

Having service with all 3 of them, I can say each has it's pluses and minuses.
For me this is how I see each.

Directv has the best overall HD lineup and also has NFL ST.I may be in the minority here but I prefer the HR 21 slightly over the VIP722.The Directv unit has better networking tools right now, including Media Share and Directv2PC.
Also Directv's VOD lineup is much larger than Dish Network's at the moment.

Dish Network is slightly cheaper, also has a good HD lineup, including most of the HBO and Cinemax channels in HD which Directv does not have.Dish Network also has more public interest type channels which I personally enjoy watching every now and then.While I slightly prefer the HR-21 over the VIP722.The 722 is still a great receiver and has a couple things that the HR-21 does not, DLB and PIP.

Comcast is more expensive than both Directv and Dish Network, has a weaker HD channel lineup.Also compared to the HR-21 and VIP-722,the Motorola HD DVR boxes with Comcast's software are weak.I really hate the way they implement favorite channels.The guide always reverts back to showing all channels, and when channel surfing favorites you can only channel up using the favorites button.The only advantages Comcast offers for me are a couple HD channels that the DBSs don't including my RSN.Also Comcast has a few more local and SD premium channels.Last but not least don't forget Comcast's On-demand lineup that they as so proud of.


----------

